# Emini learning resources



## builder2818 (10 September 2009)

Where can I find information on eminis - how to trade them etc without all the bulls**t you get given from these programs or the guys who tell you they make 5k a week trading 2 hours a night?

Luke


----------



## Timmy (10 September 2009)

Only 5k?
And it takes two whole hours?

Frikkin amateurs.


----------



## Timmy (10 September 2009)

The emini futures are a futures market.  Have you trader futures before?  Open a brokerage account (Interactive Brokers are popular).  Put up a 'performance bond' (aka margin deposit), learn to use the execution software (what allows you to buy and sell), and away you go.

The Chicago Mercantile Exchange website is a good place to read up on things like how much performance bond is required (your broker will explain this even more easily), the hours the market trades, what the futures contract specifications are (what is it you are buying and selling), things like that.

There is really not that much to it, but it can look confusing at first.  Where you coming from, what have you traded, how, when, etc....?


----------



## builder2818 (10 September 2009)

I have traded options until now for the last 12 months. Tried day trading these with moderate success but find it difficult competing with market makers on the price I want to get in at.

I have heard all the crap from these course promoters but I actually want to know how to trade and not just click on a button cos some wanker said to.


----------



## Timmy (10 September 2009)

If you are familiar with options then you will know about, or will pick up futures, easily.  Knowing when to buy and sell is the question though - I would recommend searching for all the posts from Trembling Hand, and reading his blog.


----------

